
How should I respond to an inappropriate question in a job interview? - ceocoder
http://workplace.stackexchange.com/questions/8899/how-should-i-respond-to-an-inappropriate-question-in-a-job-interview
======
zw123456
Run. It is only a sign of things to come. If they are asking inappropriate
things during an interview, I will promise you it will be worse if you work
there. Take it from someone with many years of experience.

------
yur12
Walk away with pride knowing you can and will do better.

